

WebP: A new image format for the Web - MikeCapone
https://developers.google.com/speed/webp/

======
MikeCapone
I really wish - or anything better than JPG - would get some traction. I know
that JPG is good enough for most uses, but considering how many JPG files
exist in the world and how much bandwidth it takes to move them around, a 30%
improvement in size would make a pretty big absolute difference, and as more
HiDPI/'retina' images pop up, the difference should be even bigger.

